# best dry weather/high speed tire



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

i figure another "best tire" thread is always needed, lol, so here it is:
whats everyone's opinion on what would be the best tire for high speed gravel/hard pack/ dry woods? basically i'm thinking small diameter, light weight, but still agressive enough to launch well and get you up the hills and most importantly, still durable.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I like the 27" itp xtr they are smooth and a pretty aggressive tread, they worked great for me when I had them on my brute. I have since purchased some for my wife's Honda she loves the smooth ride.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

For that type riding I would definately recommend the Big Horn 2.0. You can get them 25" or 26". They are not much heavier than stock. They are radials and ride very smooth. They launch pretty good. I have a set on my '08. They have approximately 1300 miles on them with plenty of tread left. My son did puncture one with a very sharp stick but I think most any tire would have punctured under the same circumstance.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

All of the above plus Terracross and Dirt Commander as well. I would recommend Bajacross because they are about bulletproof as they get but they are heavy and the 11s don't like sugar sand on steep hills much. Otherwise the 9s and 10s are a great hardpack, rock and trail tire. 

What are those that Kawboy1 has? Those have a great writeup as well as I remember.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

kawboy has artrax tires, apperently very heavy for the size. they do make a less aggressive version, but i cant find any info regarding weight. im thinking 25" max. maybe smaller but im unsure if there is smaller tires for 12"wheels.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

islandlife said:


> kawboy has artrax tires, apperently very heavy for the size. they do make a less aggressive version, but i cant find any info regarding weight. im thinking 25" max. maybe smaller but im unsure if there is smaller tires for 12"wheels.


25" is as small as it gets for utility quads. Even the little 350s have 25s


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

DON'T get the Artrax if you want light weight but they are tough.....my other set are Maxxis 4 Speed radials, they are very light weight, 6 ply, hook and handle great. I would recommend them. They are about the lightest you are gunna get for a 6 ply.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

whats the weight on the maxxis's kawboy? got pics?


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Have a look here for pic's http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=10388&page=6

Front tire = 7.2 kg each
Rear tire = 8.3 kg each

STK fr tire and rim = 8 kg
STK rear tire and rim =10.7 kg

FR Maxxis with ITP rim = 11.5 kg
Rear Maxxis with ITP rim = 12.6 kg

If I did it over again I would order 4 rear tires as there is not much weight diff and I think it would look better as they don't run real wide. The above numbers are for 25/8/12 fr and 25/10/12 rear weighed on a digital scale.

I know you prob want it in lbs but I will leave it to you to convert......think you x by 2.2 or something like that?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im with nmk. i want me some gbc tires. they're 8 ply too if i remember correctly.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> im with nmk. i want me some gbc tires. they're 8 ply too if i remember correctly.


Yeah-8-ply but a Bias tire. I'm not realy worried about a little extra weight...heck..helps keep the rubber-side down...lol. I just don't need any tire issues 50 miles away from the camp or truck.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

well, i just happened to come across some used tires. haha. should be good for some wheelies! maxxis 22x10-12 rear and 22x7-12 front. gonna mount them on my stock sra wheels, and have some fun ripping donuts! gonna look real funny though! but for 30$ who cares.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

islandlife said:


> well, i just happened to come across some used tires. haha. should be good for some wheelies! maxxis 22x10-12 rear and 22x7-12 front. gonna mount them on my stock sra wheels, and have some fun ripping donuts! gonna look real funny though! but for 30$ who cares.


How in the world u Gona keep the front end down lol


----------



## seno121 (Aug 28, 2010)

maxxis sur trak tires


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

islandlife said:


> well, i just happened to come across some used tires. haha. should be good for some wheelies! maxxis 22x10-12 rear and 22x7-12 front. gonna mount them on my stock sra wheels, and have some fun ripping donuts! gonna look real funny though! but for 30$ who cares.


Get us some videos of that....lol. That should be fun as he** !


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

i will for sure, i've got to go pick the tires up after work sometime this week.


----------

